# Our trail ride in Uwharrie



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what beautiful country! Looks like you had a fabulous time! Great job to you and Major!!!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

thanks hun! yes we did. I am so proud of Major. I felt like for once that I was actually driving instead of hanging on for dear life. I wish I hadn't been so silly and worrying about how Major was going to react to my picture taking, but for the first half of the ride I was sorta waiting for the explosion. But hey, I regained a lot of confidence in myself and in my horse on this ride so I have nothing to complain about


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

ooo pretty!!! Majors a total cutie .


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, beautiful area! 8 hours? wow and double wow! My old knees and back can't do them type rides any more especially if mountainous. Major has very kind eyes...he's a cutie!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Thank you ilovemyphillip. I have to agree with you, but then again, I am biased 
Bronco Hollow: We stopped and rested a lot...that helped. Thanks for your compliments on Major....he has a kind heart to match his eyes.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks lovely! 
And that's a long ride! :O


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

When I was a kid, 8 hours was an 'average' weekend day ride...Lol! My horse was FIT!!! Lol! We'd pack some snacks and water bottles, and off we'd go...I'm looking foward to doing some of that now that I will be able to ride everyday again, once this move is done with!


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! Makes me want to move back to NC...I miss those hills! 

Renee


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Zab...yeah the trail we went on was very scenic...shady to lucky for us lol
Mom2pride: Sounds like you had a lot of fun rides as a kid. I know you are really looking forward to when you can ride every day. Be sure and post some pics for us once you are settled!
Renee: Come on back


----------

